# Paint has been frozen



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

A few months ago I had a flood in my house, during the insurance restoration the company doing the demolition and clean up put all of my paint in my carport for temporary storage. The material is mostly water borne latex which has gone through numerous freeze/thaw cycles.

Has anybody seen problems after applying paint that has been through freeze/thaw cycles? I'm trying to figure out if I should take it up with the insurance adjuster and have the "in question" material replaced as part of the claim. There are several dozen gallon cans that does amount to a fair price tag for a replacement cost.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Boy I would replace them Rust.
I thought they were freeze/thaw stable only a couple times, and I'm sure any manufacturer would void their warranty.


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'm leaning towards having the whole lot of it replaced under the claim but I'm getting a bit tired of battling with our particular adjuster. I am going to contact the manufacturer about it but wanted to hear first hand from anybody who has experienced problems.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

Bender is right. The label instructions should be enough to back up your claim.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Usually, if the paint is ruined it will be solid after it is thawed. Then you know for sure it is bad. I do not know if there are side effects to freezing and the paint appears normal.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Its garbage now, throw it out..........


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I met a Paint Mfg chemist who told me that paint would survive 1 freeze cycle and could be thoroughly mixed and used with no problems. Said that when the paint is shipped from the mfg facilities in the winter it may spend 2-3 days in the back of an unheated semi.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yep.. throw it out.


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I will go with what the general consensus is and turf it.

Now I'm really curious as to what will be the outcome if the previously frozen paint was applied? I see one person posted that it will become solid. Any other opinions or experience?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Latex yes, will become a lump. I have left a little bit out in the truck and got caught with surprise drops in temp, me not remembering it was out there.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

There only experience I have with frozen paint is when customers keep it in their garage despite my instructions and want us to touch up something. When you open those gallons they are a solid blob of latex that will not stir back into a liquid.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We have always used it unless it would not stir back together. Never had any problems.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I have had paint get a bit lumpy after a cold night outside and it reconstitutes with a bit of a stirring.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*DEFINITELY toss it!!!*

Hi guys,
It's ruined. Toss it now.

Up here in Fargo, we have to routinely check our shipments. We've had many -10 to -20+ below nights this winter!

Had 600 gal's of Ralph-Lauren come in Jan. '08. Frozen SOLID. Was supposed to be on a heated trailer. Had to refuse the load.

Most paints will handle a light "frosting"/crystallizing OK.
BUT...once it turns solid/near solid...game over.
Buy new paint.

Chemically, a freeze breaks the bond/molecule-chains of many Latex resins. They can't "re-form/link" once frozen enough.

Faron


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Its garbage now, throw it out..........





nEighter said:


> yep.. throw it out.


:yes:


----------

